# المجمرة \الشورية



## SALVATION (10 نوفمبر 2008)

_من طقوس كنيستنا ومن أدوات الخدمة "المجمرة"
+تصنع المجمرة او الشورية فى الغالب من الفضة او المعدن, والمعانى الروحية للشورية جميلة جدا,فنجد ان السلاسل الثلات التى تحملها تشير الى الثالوث الاقدس,وارتباط السلاسل معا إنما يشير الى وحدانية الله.
+اما الجلاجل التى تحدث الصوت اثناء التبخير فإنها تنبه الشعب الى الصلاة,كما تنبه الشعب الى عمل الخير.
+اما الخطاف وجزؤه المدلى فيشير الى السيد المسيح الذى تنازل وهبط الى عالمنا.
+والقبة العليا للشورية ترمز الى السماء.
+اما الجزء المجوف فيشير الى بطن السيدة العذراء.
+والمواد الزكية الرائحة التى توضع فيها فتشير الى الهدايا التى قدمها المجوس للطفل الالهى ,وهى الذهب واللبان والمر,كما تشير الى الاطياب التى وضعها يوسف ونيقوديموس على جسد المخلص.
+اما احتراق البخور فيدل على الام السيد المسيح ,والرائحة الزكية المتصاعدة منه فتشير الى ما كان لتللك الالام المقدسة من بركات عظيمة, وعلى مثال السيد المسيح "ينبغى ان يكون المؤمن رائحة بخور" ,كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول"فإننا نحن رائحة المسيح الزكية فى الذين يخلصون وفى الذين يهلكون".
+واما جمر النار فيشير الى جمر اللاهوت ,والفحم يشير الى جسد الرب ,واشتعال الفحم يشير الى اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت.
+ويذكر آباء الكنيسة ان البخور المتصاعد من المبخرة انما يشير الى صلوات القديسين امام عرش الله,كما يقول داود النبى "لتستقم صلاتى كالبخور قدامك,وليكن رفع يدى كذبيحة مسائية"(مز141 :2) وبمزامير الاجبية بصلاة النوم (140) وكما كتب فى سفر الرؤيا عن الاربعة والعشرين قسيسا "ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملؤة بخورا هى صلوات القديسين"(رؤ5:8) وقديما كانت الشورية تصنع بلا سلاسل وتحمل على اليد ولا تزال كذلك عند السريان.
*ارجو من الرب ان تكونوا استفدوا من المعلومات._​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااااائعه يا تونى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 


فى انتظار المزيد ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة اخي .تونى.تون.
سلام المسيح​


----------



## SALVATION (11 نوفمبر 2008)

_


kokoman قال:



معلومات راااااااااااائعه يا تونى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 


فى انتظار المزيد ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير يا مان
ويسلملى مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 نوفمبر 2008)

_


كليمو قال:



مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة اخي .تونى.تون.
سلام المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييييييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*كمان الشورية رمز لبطن العزراء التي حملت مخلصنا 
العليقة التي راها موسي النبي في البرية والنيران تشعل جواها ولم تمسسها بازية 
مثال ام النور طوباها حملت جمر اللاهوتيا تسعة اشهر في احشاها وهي عزراء ببكورية

مرسي يا توني 
موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## SALVATION (12 نوفمبر 2008)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*كمان الشورية رمز لبطن العزراء التي حملت مخلصنا 
العليقة التي راها موسي النبي في البرية والنيران تشعل جواها ولم تمسسها بازية 
مثال ام النور طوباها حملت جمر اللاهوتيا تسعة اشهر في احشاها وهي عزراء ببكورية

مرسي يا توني 
موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى كتيييير على الاضافة
يسلملى مرورك
ميرسى كتيييييير​_​


----------

